# Nasty rear scratches



## minjay (May 21, 2017)

Hi guys, how can I fix this? I bought a touch up paint corresponding to the car colour. What next?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

What's happens now is you need to choose a bodyshop and arrange a day to drop it off...

Sorry, but that's my opinion 😀

Sent from my FRD-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## minjay (May 21, 2017)

The car isn't expensive and is 10 years old, I don't want to invest money in bodyshop. I want to do it myself.
Something like this doesn't require any skills:


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Put the pot of touch up paint in your glove box and take it out for a drive around a few bodyshops.


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

minjay said:


> The car isn't expensive and is 10 years old, I don't want to invest money in bodyshop. I want to do it myself.
> Something like this doesn't require any skills:


And something like that doesn't really work. Don't believe everything you see on the internet.
And it especially won't work on the colour car you've got because it's metallic paint.
Instead of white showing through you'll end up with dark grey lines.

Paints and in particular metallic paints are designed to be sprayed on. When sprayed only a very thin layer is applied, the metallic particles 'sit' properly and reflect the light like little mirrors.
Apply it any other way other than spraying and you're putting it on much thicker (no matter how careful you are). The metallic particles sink, don't reflect the light and the paint appears dull, dark and horrible.


----------



## bannan (Jun 20, 2007)

It's hard to tell from those pictures but are the scratches down to primer/metal? If not you could flatten back then polish. If they are down to the primer/metal then you could try touching them up and when hardened flatten back and polish. However to get a perfect finish it would need a visit to a body shop. If you are handy with rattle cans you could get a decent finish also. There's a guide somewhere around in the technical sub forum.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

minjay said:


> The car isn't expensive and is 10 years old, I don't want to invest money in bodyshop. I want to do it myself.
> Something like this doesn't require any skills:


If that's the case then go for it, after all what have you got to lose. :buffer:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

A wash and machine compound and polish will improve (although not eliminate) some of the less severe scratches. Thereafter you may be able to further reduce it by use of your touch up paint, some wet sanding and further polishing. 

However, as outlined above, because it's metallic you will always be able to see the marks unless the panel(s) are repainted.


----------



## MagpieRH (May 27, 2014)

Vinyl wrap? Bit cheaper than a respray.

As above, those are some big, seemingly quite deep scratches. I suppose there's nothing lost in trying yourself first, but I doubt you'll get a satisfactory result.


----------



## minjay (May 21, 2017)

It's not as bad as it seems. The marks are white, I don't know what it means in terms of depth.


----------

